# dx- history of abnormal LFT



## abranch13 (Mar 14, 2012)

What would the correct diagnosis code be for Personal History of Abnormal Liver Function Test??

Thanks


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Mar 19, 2012)

The only code I can find is V49.9 other unspecified conditons influencing health status.  I would question why this is being coded and if it was necessary for treatment.  Is the physician ordering tests based on this dx?

Personally I would not code it unless it has a direct impact on the patient's current condition.


----------



## chaimz (Apr 21, 2015)

According to Google Dictionary, The definition of the Liver is = a large lobed glandular organ in the abdomen of vertebrates, involved in many METABOLIC processes.

As this is the case, there is some form of specification, which would lead you to v12.29.


----------



## emcee101 (Apr 22, 2015)

I wouldn't code it either for much the same reason that Evelyn stated. I agree with her that if you are going to code it because of current t3ests being ordered based on history alone that v49.9 would be correct. I wouldn't go ith v12.29 (Hx of other endocrine, metabolic, and immunity disorders) because I would not equate abnormal test results to a disorder.


----------



## chaimz (Apr 22, 2015)

Good point Emcee.


----------

